# "2.0T" vs "TFSI" badging?



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Kind of a random question here, nothing really important, lol...but something I noticed nonetheless.

Is there something that determines whether you get "TFSI" badging or "2.0T" badging on your A3? Or is it just the year?

I thought initially that it was just MY10+ cars that got "TFSI" instead of "2.0T", but I've seen a few MY13s now (including a brand new one on the dealership floor) that said "2.0T quattro" on them as well. My MY13 says "TFSI quattro" but I wonder if they simply switched back to 2.0T on the last builds for MY13?

It's weird anyway! I liked the 2.0T branding better. "TFSI" just reminds me of cars from the late 80s that used to have badges that advertised "Fuel Injection" or "Multi-Port Injection" etc on badges. Oooh ahhh fuel injection, lol. Something that will just seem a bit stupid when pretty much every car has direct injection (which is almost the case now as it is). Of course I know there are the folks that like to remove their badges altogether, and probably think this post is senseless


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I've also wondered this. Side question, does "MY" just mean model year. If so, never understand why that was necessary and not just '13.

Anyway, I like the TFSI badge better for some reason.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

My 2012 has 2.0T and quattro badges. Why they'd switch to TFSI and quattro for 2013 is anyone's guess.


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

My 06 has "2.0T" with a red "T" my coworker's has a silver "T", what up with that?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe the red T denotes an A3 with the sports package (and it may also be on '06s only).


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mike3141 said:


> I believe the red T denotes an A3 with the sports package (and it may also be on '06s only).


I love my red T so much I couldn't bear removing it.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

mike3141 said:


> My 2012 has 2.0T and quattro badges. Why they'd switch to TFSI and quattro for 2013 is anyone's guess.


Weird, I wonder if it's random 'cause I've seen 2010s (I'm pretty sure) and 2011s with the TFSI badge too.

Maybe they run out of 2.0T badges and switch to TFSI and vice versa, lol.



Fellow Gaucho said:


> I've also wondered this. Side question, does "MY" just mean model year. If so, never understand why that was necessary and not just '13.


Yeah I guess it's a force of habit but it sometimes helps identify things a bit better. For example when the MQB A3 comes out over here it will be sometime in 2013 (likely sometime mid year or earlier), yet the car will be a 2014 model year. So despite being released/sold in 2013 it's a "MY14" car. 



P0299 said:


> My 06 has "2.0T" with a red "T" my coworker's has a silver "T", what up with that?


Red T actually meant something in the 1.8T days (the red T badged cars had more power than the standard 1.8T IIRC), but means nothing in the 2.0T era. For MY06, 2.0T cars got the red T (including A4s with the 2.0T). After that they seemed to all become silver. They could have switched to silver Ts on MY06s as well, in the later builds. I liked the red T better too though.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Weird, I wonder if it's random 'cause I've seen 2010s (I'm pretty sure) and 2011s with the TFSI badge too.


2010+ that were FWD were given TFSI badges. 2.0TQ's for some reason got 2.0T badges until 2013.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

all 2011's I have seen had TSFI badging including mine.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

As soon as it warms up again I'm removing the "2.0T" badging from my '07. I've never been a fan of engine badging. Going to remove the "AWD" badging from my wife's XC90 too.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> 2010+ that were FWD were given TFSI badges. 2.0TQ's for some reason got 2.0T badges until 2013.


My 2013 has the 2.0T badge and its Quattro









Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sfdxsm (Feb 18, 2012)

empivw said:


> all 2011's I have seen had TSFI badging including mine.


My 2011 is FWD and has the 2.0T badge in all silver


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Whether you get the TFSI badge or the 2.0T badge probably depends on who's working the production line at the badge station on any particular day.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

im opposite from most, whereby i dont debadge - I like to add or improvise (although a big change from my VW days where they were always debadged front and back).









Back in 2007, I decided to change the badge from 2.0T to TFSI (ebay) Just because, since they already used that nomenclature for their engines, so I add it to the back (replacing the 2.0) along with the small Audi Sport logo (which i also added with other same badges where "Sline" would be .

then in 2011 i see them using the same TFSI badge, initially saw it on white brand new A3 (facelifted)


----------

